# Immediate Indianapolis Help Needed



## proscapeslmd (Sep 25, 2006)

I am looking for subs to handle over 143Speedway gas stations, apartments, and other commercial properties. Reply with your service area, equipment , and asking wage. Thanks!


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

*bus*

possible southside work (beech grove, southport, greenwood, franklin township). What do you pay for V's and straights, and for throwing salt? THanks. Scott


----------



## Aaron36 (Dec 19, 2006)

I didn't know if you needed help w/ any of the sidewalks / etc...at your commercial accounts. My equipment consists of snow blower, atv w/ plow, and salt spreader. I am focusing on work in the north side area...such as in and around the Castleton area. Feel free to contact me if you think I could be of some use at your properties, (317) 306-5296. Thanks!


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

Aaron, do you have a truck with a plow, or just the atv????


----------



## Aaron36 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Scott, unfortunately I only have the atv w/ plow and snowblower. I've done residential the past couple years w/ the atv and recently purchased the snowblower. I may look into getting a truck/plow combination next season. 
Are you based out of the Greenwood area?


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

mainly beech grove, franklin township, perry township. If you end up getting a truck and plow, give me a shout if you want some work.


----------



## NeoThoR (Dec 13, 2006)

I know you had 1 guy with an ATV already ask you..

But I have me and my cousin who already do sub contracts.

We have 2 ATV's with plows and salt spreaders.

We, of course, cannot do large lots. But if you need help with sidewalks and/or smaller business lots. We'd be available for you.

Just LMK.. if you think email would be a better way of communication .. Since you can't send messages here.

my email is [email protected]


----------



## Aaron36 (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Scott, thanks for the opportunity for work. I will definately take you up on the offer when I get a truck and plow. I have a light duty 4x4 Chevy Colorado I'm trying to sell at this time in order to get a 2500HD. The Colorado did great this year for pulling the trailer and mowers, as well as material for landscape jobs. However, it's just not the truck to have if I'm planning to do snow removal. Though they do have plows available to fit the Colorado, I'd rather just sell it before "tearing" it up on plowing snow and get something more suitable.
Thanks again for your help, hope to talk to you soon. 

Green Season Lawnscape, LLC
(317) 306-5296


----------



## Aaron36 (Dec 19, 2006)

I forgot to tell everyone Merry Xmas! Have a great holiday and an excellent new year! Let's pray for snow!!!
Thanks again Scott,


----------

